# surround speaker help



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

New here...I hope I posted this in the right place. I have done a lot of searching with not much success. I am building a theater in my living room, as such, there will have to be some compromises. My biggest concern is the surround speakers. I would like to use in-wall speakers on the side walls. Because of the layout of the room (windows on one of the side walls) I can't get the speakers behind the listening position. I can't get them directly to the side of the listening position unless I use surface mount. I can get the in-wall speakers slightly in front of the listening position on the side walls. I can use dipole/bipole or direct speakers. Just wondering how bad an idea this is or is all is okay with this setup. Sorry to be so long-winded, just wanted to try to accurately describe the concern. Any help and direction would be appreciated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you OK with surface mounting them or are you really looking to do in-walls?


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I would rather do in-walls. I can get speakers that match the front mains if I do the in-walls.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The only concern I would have with putting the surrounds in front of the listening position would be hearing information from the surrounds before the front stage. I am not entirely sure if you would be able to notice a difference - hopefully, someone that has done it that way can chime in with their experience.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Surround speakers in front of the listening position is not a good idea..
If you can't or don't want surface mounted speakers then the only other alternative is to ceiling mount your in-wall speakers..
Some builders have no other choice but to ceiling mount them and they seem happy with the results..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Prof. said:


> Surround speakers in front of the listening position is not a good idea..
> If you can't or don't want surface mounted speakers then the only other alternative is to ceiling mount your in-wall speakers..
> Some builders have no other choice but to ceiling mount them and they seem happy with the results..


Prof, would you mind explaining why? I also thought it might not work, but I was not completely sure my explanation above was correct.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Joe..It has to do with the balance of sound from front to rear..
In an ideal set up, sounds coming from the fronts to the rear..as in a plane flying overhead..should have an increasing sound level as the plane flies towards you, with the sound level at it's maximum as it flies past your seated position..
If the surrounds are forward of your seat, then the maximum sound level will occur before it's flown past..which will break the flow of the sound..
Also, with the surrounds slightly behind the seated position, you get a smooth flow of sound..all the way from fronts to beyond the rear wall of the room..
I hope I've explained that clearly enough!..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Prof. said:


> Joe..It has to do with the balance of sound from front to rear..
> In an ideal set up, sounds coming from the fronts to the rear..as in a plane flying overhead..should have an increasing sound level as the plane flies towards you, with the sound level at it's maximum as it flies past your seated position..
> If the surrounds are forward of your seat, then the maximum sound level will occur before it's flown past..which will break the flow of the sound..
> Also, with the surrounds slightly behind the seated position, you get a smooth flow of sound..all the way from fronts to beyond the rear wall of the room..
> I hope I've explained that clearly enough!..


Sure have - thanks!


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. So I'm hearing that surround in front of the listening position is a bad idea (this is what I was afraid of). So my options are in ceiling at listening position distance from the screen or how bad an idea is it to just forget about the surround altogether?

Thanks again guys


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I personally like having the surrounds as it provides a very enveloping sound. If you were just playing music, I would not worry about it. For HT use, I would lean toward in ceilings level with the listening position.

If going this route, I recommend in ceilings with directional tweeters.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I concur with Joe..
Surrounds are an absolute must if you what to have the full movie experience..and in-ceiling speakers with adjustable tweeters will give you what you need..
If you get them with white grill covers, you won't even see them..assuming your ceiling will be white..


----------

